# Top Young Dog Trainers



## OSO-Buck (Apr 26, 2012)

Who are the top young dog trainers around who are Runnin derby and Quals?


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

I judged a Derby / Qual last winter. Alex Drent was handling dogs for Jim Gonia. His skills were pretty impressive for a young fella. I've noticed on EE that he's now successfuly handling Open dogs.

As for young dog training, Amie Henniger of Tru Line Retrievers has been turning out some nice dogs, and was invaluable in helping me put a foundation on my dog. Her and John make a great team.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Jason Baker with baker retrievers
Clayton Taylor muddy paws
Sott Bollman at slackwater retrievers
greg sharer at b2r retrievers 
misty melo.......these were in no order. all very good.


----------



## johngoehl (Nov 5, 2014)

OSO-Buck said:


> Who are the top young dog trainers around who are Runnin derby and Quals?


ii I am happy to recommend the training of Tony Marshal.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I really liked my experience with Mike Taylor. I predict he will have his first FC here pretty soon. I really like watching his dogs run.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Check out Retriever Results. They keep stats in this stuff. Jason Baker, Marc Patton, Jim VanEngen are a few names for you.


----------



## Luvdux (May 30, 2014)

Brad Arrington and his crew are doing some good stuff as well. Good hard working trainers, and just good people.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Heard great things about Alex Drent, and Misty Mello and have had limited experience with Marc Patton but I was very impressed. I'm very familiar with Clayton Taylor and could not be more impressed he runs a small shop these days but cares for each dog deeply and gives them significant individual attention. He also took 1 & 3rd this weekend in qual same as last week.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Trevor Toberny said:


> Jason Baker with baker retrievers
> Clayton Taylor muddy paws
> Sott Bollman at slackwater retrievers
> greg sharer at b2r retrievers
> misty melo.......these were in no order. all very good.


From Retriever Results, no particular order: 
Greg Sharer: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/5215
Misty Melo: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/10289
Scott Bollman: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/12402
Clayton Taylor: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/2606
Jason Baker: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/5855
Marc Patton: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/9078
Tim Springer: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/13619
Alex Drent: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/159
Tim Milligan: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/13598
Brad Arrington: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/1298
JVE: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/6613
Glen Curtis: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/5049
Wayne Curtis: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/14307
Dave Ward: https://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Profile/Profile/H/3297
Steve Yozamp: https://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Profile/Profile/H/13082
Lynn Troy: https://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Profile/Profile/H/9016
Rick Stawski: https://www.retrieverresults.com/RR/Profile/Profile/H/11583


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

johngoehl said:


> ii I am happy to recommend the training of Tony Marshal.


He doesn't run field trials himself, has he trained any for owners that run FT?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Well you should look at the field trial this weekend - Womens Baker took every ribbon in Derby including Jams


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

i also forget to mention Danny Haas, he def belongs on the list. he has started several great dogs.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

and Clint Mann


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Not primarily a Field Trial trainer, I would still have to put Stephen Durrance on this list. He passed 15 of 16 dogs in the most recent Master National and 8 of 12 in the last HRC Grand. He has also won one SRS Crown Championship. Pretty impressive trainer IMO.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

David McCracken said:


> Not primarily a Field Trial trainer, I would still have to put Stephen Durrance on this list. He passed 15 of 16 dogs in the most recent Master National and 8 of 12 in the last HRC Grand. He has also won one SRS Crown Championship. Pretty impressive trainer IMO.


Strongly agree with this. But I didn't say anything because he's not really doing a lot of Derbies and Quals. From what I hear the Master National was a tough on too. Very impressive.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Per Retriever Results (YTD):

*Top Derby Handlers - Professionals* (85 handlers)
Marc Patton (Hidden Acres Retrievers), 16 wins, 147 pts, 51 plc
Jason Baker (Baker Retrievers), 10 wins, 108 pts, 41 plc
Alex Drent (Mckenna Kennels), 9 wins, 79 pts, 25 plc
Clayton Taylor (Muddy Paws Retrievers), 4 wins, 53 pts, 24 plc
Tim Milligan (Midway Retrievers), 3 wins, 45 pts, 16 plc

*
**Top Professional Kennels - Derby *(73 kennels)
Hidden Acres Retrievers, 16 wins, 147 pts, 51 plc
Baker Retrievers, 12 wins, 124 pts, 46 plc
Mckenna Kennels, 10 wins, 96 pts, 33 plc
Midway Retrievers, 6 wins, 68 pts, 23 plc
Muddy Paws Retrievers, 4 wins, 53 pts, 24 plc


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

We prefer using a young dog trainer that trains but does not take time out to run trials. Our current Derby dog was trained by Cyndi Gunzer. We are very happy with the results.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

birddogn_tc said:


> Strongly agree with this. But I didn't say anything because he's not really doing a lot of Derbies and Quals. From what I hear the Master National was a tough on too. Very impressive.


That makes me feel better since my dog flamed out of the same flight Durrence was in.


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

Best young dog trainers out there IMO is Right Start Kennels. They have put foundation work on 126 Field Champions and Amateur Field Champions as well as around a dozen National Champions. If there is not a good foundation ---- success is much harder to achieve. They specialize in young dogs and have been around since 1990. In Wisconsin in summer and near Thomasville GA in the cold weather. Look at http://rightstartkennel.com/ I have my youngest dog with them "Light" -- full name "Windstorm Lightning" sired by my NFC x MH Gator Point Female. I like doing puppies myself----but when puppy was ready at 50 days I got pneumonia and and they rescued me as I could barely stand up for weeks. When I was better I went out to watch and was incredibly impressed. Now I want them to start all my new pups. "Light" is out there living with family of one of the three trainers -- although he has come home a long weekend to learn about my land and home and water.. He will go on their winter trip as is an older Rascal half brother owned by someone else. 

I have never seen anyone who had such incredible productive communication with very young dogs as I watched out at Right Start. I see many dogs train weekly (well known Pros) on my 55 acres --- although they do not specialize in young dogs. It is where my next NFC Rascal/Gator Point pup is going that will be born November 24. I reserved his spot on the day he was conceived (frozen implant from Rascal).

Please write me privately at email below (seldom look at PMs) if you want more discussion. I have pictures of my pup but have not yet followed the directions Chris gave me so I can use them. No--- I am not looking for placements for the coming litter ---all have been spoken for with waiting lists for a long time.. 

Marilyn 
Marilyn Fender; Windstorm Retrievers; Wisconsin and Georgia
Home of 1996 NFC FC AFC Storm's Riptide Star (Rascal)
and birthplace and early home of his son born in my computer room 2000 CNAFC CFC CAFC Quik Windstorm (Chip)
and couple others on the way... 
[email protected] Please use this address as I seldom look at PMs


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

There is no doubt that all of the Young Dog Trainers mentioned are accomplished; however, with respect to the "record," and not included in the "statistics," are 5 amateur handled dogs, trained by Jason Baker in 2015. These five dogs (Clooney, Bo Whoop, Flex, Giddy, and Bond) alone add 15 wins and 131 additional points, giving Baker Retrievers a total of 27 wins and 255 points thus far this year. 

rita


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

Jim Van egen is top notch, he is not a point chaser so you will not see him winning high derby point, but his dogs are fundamentally sound and have very solid foundation. Those 2 reasons are a big reason why most of his dogs go to Lardy. He will pick up a dog if hes not doing what he should do and have never seen him let a dog cheat or never seen him false line a dog. For dogs that are going to all age level hes top notch. Many of the others mentioned are very good also


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Marilyn Fender said:


> Best young dog trainers out there IMO is Right Start Kennels. They have put foundation work on 126 Field Champions and Amateur Field Champions as well as around a dozen National Champions. If there is not a good foundation ---- success is much harder to achieve. They specialize in young dogs and have been around since 1990. In Wisconsin in summer and near Thomasville GA in the cold weather. Look at http://rightstartkennel.com/ I have my youngest dog with them "Light" -- full name "Windstorm Lightning" sired by my NFC x MH Gator Point Female. I like doing puppies myself----but when puppy was ready at 50 days I got pneumonia and and they rescued me as I could barely stand up for weeks. When I was better I went out to watch and was incredibly impressed. Now I want them to start all my new pups. "Light" is out there living with family of one of the three trainers -- although he has come home a long weekend to learn about my land and home and water.. He will go on their winter trip as is an older Rascal half brother owned by someone else.
> 
> I have never seen anyone who had such incredible productive communication with very young dogs as I watched out at Right Start. I see many dogs train weekly (well known Pros) on my 55 acres --- although they do not specialize in young dogs. It is where my next NFC Rascal/Gator Point pup is going that will be born November 24. I reserved his spot on the day he was conceived (frozen implant from Rascal).
> 
> ...


Marilyn,

Sometime when you're sitting at your computer, let's talk on the phone and I'll talk you through it.

The steps look a lot more intimidating than it really is.

Chris


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

I have to chime in and say that I have had the opportunity to observe and compete against many listed already in this thread. What really impressed me was the "No BS" approach to handling taken by guys like JVE and Glen Curtis. Both understand that they are training future AA dogs and appear more concerned with forming good habits than putting derby placements or qual ribbons on the dog. The one thing that impressed me more than anything is that these guys do it their way and the ribbons still just happen to show up. What Glen did at the WAFTC Q this fall was genuinely impressive for any pro not named Lardy or Farmer (yes, I know there's more. I'm not trying to start a fight). The results speak for themselves and clearly show he can train young dogs.

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=7344

Of course, JVE's record and reputation speak for themselves. As stated before, there is a reason so many of his dogs end up with top AA pros.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Jason Baker, is training the dogs for all age work. He runs alot of Derbies but the dogs are getting pattern blinds at 10 to 12 months 
and cold blinds shortly there after on a daily basis. The making of all age dogs is the focus of most if not all of the clients.

Jason has been on his own for about 2 1/2 years, now he has Robbie Knutson, training the pups and young dogs.
Their operation works like a well oiled machine and the dogs get multiple set ups daily.
Very simililar to what JVE and Craig Crook do at Right Start.
If Jason runs a trial on the weekends, even if they get home on Sunday night, they don't take a day off, they are out training Monday at 8:00
Some people may out smart him, but nobody will out work him!


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

Lots of Good young dog trainers around the country. Bruce Curtis - Curtis Kennel in Alma Wisconsin is one of them. He's been doing field trial basics for thirty plus years. His name seldom comes up in these type threads because he's never ran trials. Where you will often see his name mentioned is in the "Finalists Stories" in the RFTN following Nationals. Through the years he's done the young dog work on an untold number of FC AFCs, Finalists and a number of National winners as well. He and his brother Wayne, (Fox Hollow Kennels) worked for the late Jim Kappes when they were young. When Kappes semi retired from the road, it was decided thqt Wayne would to take the dogs to the trials and Bruce stayed home with the young dogs. 35 years later it's kind of still that way. They've both got sons following along in their footsteps with Joseph Curtis working for Bruce at Curtis Kennel, Glen Curtis with Wayne at Fox Hollow, and Andy Curtis working for Lardy at Handjem. Lots of others out there and as well that don't compete.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

All I can say is to find a successful/proven trainer that you are happy with, has a good work ethic and knows/agrees with YOUR LONG-TERM goals. There are many good ones out there. I am very happy with my decision. I like the way my pup loves to go to work and looks walking to the line (head up and tail wagging). I also like the fact that she was not run too early in her career just in case she had a good weekend.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Everyone has overlooked one of the best young dog trainers Mike Ough. He was handling all Hugh Arthur's young derby dogs with outstanding success until he went to K-2. Now he's begun his own business in Vernon, FL and will be running his derby dogs come this spring. Mark my words, he'll be on the scene this spring and you'll be seeing his name up top regularly.


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

I would like to add kudos for Lynn Troy. She did the basics on my dog and when we were running derbies, people said they had never seen a young dog with that much "go" have such wonderful line manners. Lynn also teaches very young dogs blinds and poison birds so they are well rounded, not just chasing derby points. While we were doing derbies, we also did three Quals, finished all three and got a Qual second when "Z" was only 17 months old. My next dog will go to Lynn - if she has room!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2004)

We have known Lynn Troy for more than 10 years. We would highly recommend Lynn to anyone looking to have a dog trained no matter what age. She emphasizes the dogs being good citizens as well as well trained FT dogs. She has also gone out of her way to help train us to be better handlers.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Trevor, 
How can you not put Milligan in there? Oh, wait a minute, I remember now. Just sayin'....


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> We prefer using a young dog trainer that trains but does not take time out to run trials. Our current Derby dog was trained by Cyndi Gunzer. We are very happy with the results.


I understand the thinking as I went down that road once, never again. How are you supposed to know how the dogs do online at a trial? You cannot replicate that in training, I don't care how hard you try.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike W. said:


> Trevor,
> How can you not put Milligan in there? Oh, wait a minute, I remember now. Just sayin'....


I have heard a lot of good about Milligan.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Milligan is very good but i think Chad is doing most of his young dog stuff but i may be wrong. Milligan is a top notch trainer and i basically hink of him being an AA trainer.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Mike W. said:


> Trevor,
> How can you not put Milligan in there? Oh, wait a minute, I remember now. Just sayin'....


Hahahahahahaha. ;-)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

not sure whats so funny, talked to tim last weekend at the bonham trial, we just had a deal that we couldnt come to angreement on. remember stories have 2 sides and if anyone wants to pm me feel free. i have zero to hide...Like i said he is very good i just see him as an all age trainer like farmer rorem etc etc as opposed to a young dog guy but he obviously is still in top 5 in derbies. if you show up at Tims place un announced you will find him out training and you cant say that for all trainers. even if i hated Tim i wouldnt say he is a bad trainer and not one of the best.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Mike W. said:


> I understand the thinking as I went down that road once, never again. How are you supposed to know how the dogs do online at a trial? You cannot replicate that in training, I don't care how hard you try.


I disagree. I had my dogs with Cherylon Loveland for over 15 years. She never ran a dog in a trial. I had multiple dogs on the derby list, 4 FC/AFC, 1 AFC, 1 double header winner, 2 NARC finalists - all trained by her. I would not hesitate to put my young dogs - or my older dogs - with her. I did so for many years with great success. When Cherylon developed breast cancer and took a break from training dogs, I moved my dogs to Kenny and Marcy Trott. I am very pleased with their work with my dogs and have no intention of moving my dogs back to Cherylon, now that she has returned to dog training.

But, I would have no reservations sending a young dog to Cherylon, despite the fact that she does not run FT. She does a great job with the basics.
I would also recommend Kenny and Marcy - they do a great job with the basics.
And my recommendations come with actual experience with the results.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

cherolyn has trained lots of dogs that have gone on to title hasnt she?
ted not to hijack this thrrad but where did Cherolyn get started or who did she train under?


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Luvdux said:


> Brad Arrington and his crew are doing some good stuff as well. Good hard working trainers, and just good people.


I TOTALLY second this!! If I did not train my own dogs he sure would be at the tippy top of my list!!!

I am train in TX near Tim Milligan as well and would give him a vote too!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Cherylon learned from Rex Carr, then Judy

She trained
- Holland
- Deets
- Gracie
- Norman

A number of field champions run solely by their owners 

John Goettl 
- Sylvester 
- Ivan

Kadi Workman
- Zoom

Marvin Frye
- Dusty

Me
- Zowie
- Ace
- Mootsie
- Buffy
- Mozzie

she also did basics on Kitty

I am sure she has done many more that I have forgotten


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I need to give Dave Rorem thanks for his work with me and the dogs - especially the win Dave got with Zowie that titled him


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike W. said:


> I understand the thinking as I went down that road once, never again. How are you supposed to know how the dogs do online at a trial? You cannot replicate that in training, I don't care how hard you try.


I guess back in the day you wouldn't have considered Rex then..........Jim


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

jd6400 said:


> I guess back in the day you wouldn't have considered Rex then..........Jim


Ouch. That's going to leave a mark.


----------

